# Magging ABU reels, another option.



## Rod (Aug 6, 2001)

The 'Palming' style ABU is more common here in Oz due to a belief that we can't use the CT versions. I have devised a magging conversion for the palming style reels that allows the original features, ie, clicker and level wind to be retained, on the CS version and the clicker to be retained on the CT version. Folks who have both cages can interchange them as desired with a minimum of fuss. I currently have a red 6000 and two 6500c4's so converted that I use on a fairly regular basis. To date I have had no problems and apart from the nomal reel maintainence no trouble at all. The adjustment of the magnet can be varied over a range from appx 0.5 to 7mm between the magnet and the spool face.
I have some more info and some pics at,

http://members.ozemail.com.au/~rodbolton/

If anyone wants further info feel free to contact me either through this board or from a link on the web page.
Rod.


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*whats*

whats the cost of each in US dollars???? mike


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*conversion*

50 aus =$39.85 USD
35 aus =$27.89 USD


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*gracias Rob*

Thanks


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2001)

*costs*

To keep things and the math's simple I would round the costs to $40us and $28us plus post.
Rod.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im not sure if you need it, that level wind is enough of a brake. i havent even gotten mine to fluff yet.

neil


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2001)

Nothings fool proof. If you try hard enough it's possible, especially at night. Fishing on our beaches, East coast, the prevailing wind is off the ocean so ability to adjust the breaking action is an asset as the strength of the wind can vary greatly through the length of a fishing trip. 
Very occasionally we get a Westerly wind and then it's possible to almost cast to New Zealand  
Rod.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i like that... all the way to NZ, awesome... i might have to borrow that one!


neil


----------

